# Having trouble with tying pouch to bands



## kailiharley (Mar 5, 2019)

Aloha!

I have new to the slingshot world and I have a question regarding tying bands to pouches. I have been using crystal string for tying, SimpleShot's black latex bands and a Warrior pouch. I got the cutting and measuring down but now I have trouble with tying the darn things on correctly with out it breaking on one side.

I linked 2 pictures of my current set up.

Mahalo for your time!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

What type of knot you using? I use a constrictor knot with cotton twine to attach my bands to pouch. Or are you doing wrap and tuck with the crystal string? ok I looked at your pictures closer.

You feed the band the pouch and fold the band back on to itself. then tie or wrap the folded band material beside the pouch. Here is a vid that helped me out, I even built a tieing jig like the one he shows.






just search how to tie band set and watch vids til one clicks and you go "oh yeah,that makes sense"


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

To tight and use Cotton string.


----------



## kailiharley (Mar 5, 2019)

@raventree78

I do a square knot. But I tried the constrictor knot with the Crystal string but the string is too thin.

@ghost0311/8541 

I just bought some during the weekend. Will try it out!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's so simple once you get the hang of it. I would go to you tube and learn the constrictor knot then go to Simple Shot's Academy videos. 
Nathan explains it well. 
Oh, good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I do a square knot with crystal stuff and a constrictor with cotton both work well but now I really like the tape fast and easy for me.Practice makes perfect on this one.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I think Raventree78 nailed the problem.

Whatever material you use, the band material must go through the hole in the pouch and form a short loop, and the tie must bind the band to itself - or close the loop. Knotting the band directly to the pouch is not recommended.

Welcome to the forum, and good luck!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The Constrictor Knot made simple. Practice it a dozen times and you'll never forget it.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

*kailiharley* - honestly, I have never seen that method of band to pouch attachment before - very unusual! .... but you've probably figured that out by now - Be patient and enjoy the learning curve ! CHEERS!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Like others have mentioned, after a few times it will become MUCH easier. A jig really helps. Getting enough pre-stretch is important.


----------



## kailiharley (Mar 5, 2019)

Thank you so much for the help guys!


----------



## J3ff (Apr 12, 2019)

How much pre-strech


----------



## kailiharley (Mar 5, 2019)

@J3ff it has been solved and mahalo for the help you guys!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum Kaliharley


----------

